# Tegu contest !!!



## montana (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is a new thread for the tegu contest !!

Put your entry's Here !!


----------



## La-Price (Jun 13, 2011)

has it started yet?


----------



## Josh (Jun 14, 2011)

The contest has not officially started yet. I have been pretty ill this past week. I just now emailed Bobby and expect to hear from him within a day. If he approves, I will have the contest page up this week. That means the Tegu will be given away before August!


----------

